
The funniest baseball card ever made - bobjordan
https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/27425987/guy-ball-crotch-story-funniest-baseball-card-ever-made
======
smitty1e
Articles like that are what the internet is for.

------
chrisanthropic
Collective bargaining at it's finest.

